# activacion de reles con visual basic



## greco (Ene 7, 2008)

Hola amigos, soy bastante novato en estos temas, y quizás esté un poco perdido. Bien para que me puedan orientar, en caso de que no este en el foro que debo. Lo que quiero hacer es poder activar algunos relés desde alguna aplicación del ordenador. En resumidas cuentas lo que quiero es activar y desactivar un rele a través de la pulsación de un botón. Se que necesito hacer alguna placa etc. entonces necesitaria que me ayudaren y orientasen un poco. De antemano agradezco la colaboración que me puedan ofrecer. 

SALUDOS.


----------



## Carmel (Ene 9, 2008)

Hola.

Para activar un relé desde el PC lo mejor es usar el puerto paralelo en el foro hay un post muy interesante donde lo explican: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f26/usar-puerto-paralelo-c-visual-basic-lab-view-2259/


----------

